# Most Irratating TV Commercial?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll start these off with ALL the Time Warner U-verse Internet ads with the kids in them!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Before gastric bypass and multiple plastic surgeries.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1Kzna671lw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

After gastric bypass and multiple plastic surgeries 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC9ioeZIG-Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dyer Garolfollo and Shults, JG Wentworth and the Mesothelioma ones. 
Oh yeah Im pretty sick of all the Progressive /Flo commercials too

Salmonid


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3tMdxrX6IA&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os6MWTmp7tE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eLNS4Dv1bs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And to think I grew up in this city!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

My wife absolutely *HATES* the new Wendy's commercials with that red head who ends with the phrase "Now, that's better!" I love it because I can annoy her by saying it all the time...


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, last one, this one definatly takes the cake!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nughUrMKECg&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

It's a toss up for me, the adds about catheters or the adds with Flo!


Wes


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been bothered by the GEICO gecko. He's so nice and polite with his proper accent. But I've worked in a pet store before. Those geckos can be mean. And they have lots of little sharp teeth. I got bit by more of those than anything else when I worked there. I felt safer handling the tarantulas and scorpions...


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Diabeetus!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All of the Allstate adds, The Energizer Bunny and Chevy Runs Deep.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Anything political. So glad that tirade is over. 

Runner up, Danny Vegh.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Anything using the horrendously overplayed folk music/mandolin/carefree piano melody hipster bs. I find the style of these commercials difficult to explain, but I hear it on a lot of commercials these days. Aggravates the crud out of me for some reason!


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

The ear wax vacuum commercial where the guy jams the q-tip in his ear. "Owww!!!"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

All of them but that I hate flo from progressive insurance with the passion.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Any of the lawyer ones where they are looking for people to join class action suits etc. Wish they would just find something where they were suing each other. Edgar Snyder versus Berger and Reed?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

none of those compare to the awful, atrocious ads on radio. But any cialis type commercial creeps me out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Not a tv commercial but the "All roads lead to Adventurer" radio where the dude gives out his personal cell number so u can get him personally! Awesome


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I've got to go with the OP on the Time Warner ads as my current #1 hated ad. I really just want to slap everyone in them. Some of the Geico "happier than a..." are a close second.

However, the earwax ad cracks me up when the guy pokes a Q-tip into his brain. It follows in the great tradition of _as seen on TV_ ads where people do mortal injury to themselves with ordinary household objects like cheese graters.

One of my all time hates was the Mitsubishi commercial about 10 years ago with the hipsters inside the car on their way to the club and the girl in the front seat was doing some sort of hand dance. I was flipping by an old Chapelle Show rerun the other day and caught a segment where he was making fun of it. Man, I felt in great company on that one!

I found the Mitusbishi commercial: http://www.youtube.com/watchv=onLAHbl7pxk Find the Chapelle parody on Youtube by seaching _chappelle mitsubishi commercial_. I'd post a link to the video (it's not foul), but I'm already on probation for posting a Chris Rock video. Man, that is hilarious!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I hate the Subway ads with the wierd voices for the people.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Rauser and Associates!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Dude Jeff Schmitt takes the cake


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The ones that play ,prey on emotions Just $18.00 a month,We will even send you a picture of a Child or Animal that you may have? sponsored!! Really!!!%


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

No way..dragon speech software. They could say talk and it listens...but no they drag it out for 12 minutes!!!! I just wanna get back to the show!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> Dude Jeff Schmitt takes the cake


+1000!!!! annoying as crap!!!!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Getting tired of the Allstate ads where the characters end up talking in that one guys deep voice.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

The Heineken commercials. The blondes singing is like fingernails on a chalk board, and someone needs to smack the fella doing the magic tricks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't like the Medication Commercials. They list a whole bunch of possible side effects that are worse than suffering with the illness that the Meds are designed for.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I hate the ones with Montell Williams advertising some sort of short-term loans. He acts so caring and concerned, when all they're really doing is trying to squeeze the last few bucks out of someone that can't afford it in the first place.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Scott Schiff ambulance chaser. "I DON'T GET PAID, UNLESS YOU GET PAID."

There's another law firm ran by 2 elderly bros and one is bald and rightfully looks about 70ish but his bro has jet black hair with long bangs! I keep wondering who the heck told this guy that it looks good. He looks like the crypt keeper with a wet, black wig on. Lol.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Any Aflac Ins commercials. When I see that dumb ass duck I can't change the channel quick enough.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Come on guys Flo isn't bad looking... Your all saying you wouldn't let her eat crackers?

The commercials I can't stand are the SPCA and the starving kid adds. They kill my mood. The fact that about 3 cents of every dollar donated actually gets to the kids or the animals. I usually just donate directly to the Humane Society in Delaware County.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jigging Jim said:


> I don't like the Medication Commercials. They list a whole bunch of possible side effects that are worse than suffering with the illness that the Meds are designed for.


X2! One can even give you cancer!


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> Come on guys Flo isn't bad looking... Your all saying you wouldn't let her eat crackers?


I would drink her bath water through a straw..something about her.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Elk&Elk the old bald brother and the brother with the comb over. Tim Misney "I'll make them pay" The remote is the best toll I own" MUTE"


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When will the handheld video look go out of style? Jerky camera, zooming randomly in and out - arrrrgh.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

wajski said:


> Elk&Elk the old bald brother and the brother with the comb over.


Because of that commercial I would _*never*_ hire that law firm.
How competent a lawyer can the guy be if he sees himself looking like that and thinks, "Yeah, that looks good!"
One of the worst comb overs, _ever_.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

samfishdyt said:


> I would drink her bath water through a straw..something about her.


Flo is sorta hot in a "Yeah, I remember having been that drunk before" kind of way. And you know they are teasing her fans with that new commercial... Funny stuff.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

wajski said:


> Elk&Elk the old bald brother and the brother with the comb over. Tim Misney "I'll make them pay" The remote is the best toll I own" MUTE"


ill be honest, i LOVE those commercials BECAUSE of their..."looks"


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys need to get a DVR and record your shows. 
If I'm going to watch the news at 6:00PM, I just turn it to the channel and hit pause come back in 10-15 minutes and you can then just hit the 30sec forward button 4 times and get past all the propaganda for the entire show.
I haven't heard of half of these commercials.


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

bait saver hooks

life alert

walmart anything

j g wentworth??

most car one's too


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Without a doubt my top 2 most irritating commercials are the Allstate "dubbed voice" and the State Farm "like a good neighbor...". 

Yes we have a dvr and use it often but there's always those times (esp live sports) when nobody's driving the remote


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Sometimes I know where I want to drive the remote And don't forget about the American Indian loans"Sure the money's expensive" DUH!!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

James F said:


> Sometimes I know where I want to drive the remote And don't forget about the American Indian loans"Sure the money's expensive" DUH!!


you ever read the fine print its like a 10k loan is 72 payments of like $700 or some crap i did the math a 10K loan would cost you $50,000...


i think flow wouldent be that bad lookin if she grew her hair out and like..closed her eyes...alot...but hey..thats what brown bags are for


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

The Totino's commercial with the teenage girl yacking on the phone, every time the phone rings on that commercial I answer mine  then realize it didn't ring lol. 

The Toyota commercials. Those yuppies just try to hard.

Local Hyundai/Kia dealership commercials. 

The absolute most irritating ones are the ones that tout local news stations as the ones being first to bring you news and updates of the latest bad weather or fire or murder. It absolutely makes me sick when they use those stories to promote themselves :bad::curse:


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Any commercial with Norm McDonald in it. I can't stand that guy. And by far the commercial most likely to gross you out is the commercial where the two younger hot chicks are talking about needing that certain something for those alone times and the granny that has been sitting there listening tells them to try the little Trojan finger tip massage toy. Exactly what I needed to see.... a commercial talking about granny getting her jollies.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

definitely diabeetus and power chair commercials. but i guess mostly any 'daytime' television commercials are terrible and repetitive.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Quilted Northern;

Sit down for breakfast, turn on the news, then some chick with a froggy voice tells me that "It's time to get real about what happens in the bathroom."


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

gerb said:


> definitely diabeetus and power chair commercials. but i guess mostly any 'daytime' television commercials are terrible and repetitive.







One of the great voices of our time.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

wajski said:


> Elk&Elk the old bald brother and the brother with the comb over. Tim Misney "I'll make them pay" The remote is the best toll I own" MUTE"





IGbullshark said:


> ill be honest, i LOVE those commercials BECAUSE of their..."looks"


Absolutely! I just howl when I see them! I think you'd have to call it "unintentional comedy"!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok just thought of another one, haven't seen it in a while though. The lady in lingerie that tried to sell indoor garden supplies at 11pm or later.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm sure glad I retired. I wrote and produced some TV commersials myself. You guys are starting to scare me, but please, I'm retired and no longer do this for a living. 

Actually, this would have been a great thread years ago when I was still working. It would make a great focus panel...and for free.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with most of you all on 90% of those ads already listed. Another unmentioned lame ad is the reverse mortgage ones.

Flo is sort of hot!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This was on all the time before Christmas. European commercials just don't translate to the American market, but this one in particular drove me nuts.







This new Volkswagon commercial is funny but almost painful to watch:






They weren't really bad commercials, but does anyone remember when the B.B. King Burger King and One Touch diabetes tester comercials were playing right around the same time? Kind of ironic.


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

jlami said:


> Ok just thought of another one, haven't seen it in a while though. The lady in lingerie that tried to sell indoor garden supplies at 11pm or later.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


watching cathouse at 11pm on hbo huh? lol


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't stand the ballheaded guy Tim Misney. And I'll make Them Pay!!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

877 Cash now
877 cash now
Call now


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

jt2 said:


> watching cathouse at 11pm on hbo huh? lol


Ironically enough it is a local company out of Columbus and I always seen on local channels.

Personal I prefer Call Girl Housewives.lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catfish John (May 10, 2004)

the one comercial i died laughing at is the two antleloop with nightvision i laugh everytime... "come on carl" lmao


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I have to admit, I strongly suspect the 1st lawsuit Elk and Elk won was against The Hair Club For Men for malpractice. the 2cnd was likely against American Idol for not picking the guy singing in his Hover Round...and LOVED the old Rally`s commercial: "That will be $49.95. Thank You" ("Ka CHING!") And the sweet old battleaxe for Burger King- "WHERE`S THE BEEF?!"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Star1pup said:


> I'm sure glad I retired. I wrote and produced some TV commersials myself. You guys are starting to scare me, but please, I'm retired and no longer do this for a living.
> 
> Actually, this would have been a great thread years ago when I was still working. It would make a great focus panel...and for free.


I have often wondered while watching the vast majority of commercials who actually wrote them. Who actually thought putting "that" on the air would make me want to purchase that product

I did purchase some products over the years in spite of the commercials.

I assume when you come up with an idea for a commercial that it has to be approved by a bunch of somebodys and run by a focus group of somekind prior to production and airing. 

That is probably the sad part of all of this. All of these commercials that have been listed in this thread have been proven effective in promoting a product or they wouldn't continue running. Speaks volumes about the target audience.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

The purpose of a commercial is to generate name recognition for a company or product. The fact that we have mentioned these commercials shows that they have done exactly what they are supposed to do. Annoying our not we remember them. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Actually we produced some darn good creative commercials in the Youngstown area, but not all were winners.

The best commercial ever was one I did not produce. It was the Bud commercial with a guy and his gal sitting in a sleigh in a snow filled park. They were dressed in white fur and had a white horse. They were smooching with a candle burning on the front of the sleigh. Then the horse broke wind! The next shot everthing was covered with soot. I laughed my butt off, but I only saw the spot once. The PC Cops probably ruled it unappropriate.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I wonder what it's like to book voice talent for political commercials in the midst of an election - some issue comes to light, you need to put it in a video NOW, who do you call? Does it cost more if you buy talent on the spot like that?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Bud light video http://youtu.be/uZY5gFrJkgw


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Star1pup said:


> Actually we produced some darn good creative commercials in the Youngstown area


Of course you did


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

How about the flex seal commercials. Coating a screen door and putting it in the bottom of a boat! Lol. ( flex seal, its like the hoover dam in a can)


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I wonder what it's like to book voice talent for political commercials in the midst of an election - some issue comes to light, you need to put it in a video NOW, who do you call? Does it cost more if you buy talent on the spot like that?


It all depends on the talent and we often go through an agency. When an agency is handling a political campaign they usually buy air time way in advance so they can respond to the opponent's ad with their own. I loved political campaigns when I made money from them. Now they drive me nuts. I have often been called after someone saw the 11:00 news to produce a commercial before morning. These were usually when I was producing for an agency. I had my own production company.

There was one agency I loved working for as they were so darn creative. Getting it done for them was a challenge, but the spots were some of my best.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The one I hate the most is the one they did for the Kia Soul with the rats driving it and dancing, if you can call it that. After seeing that I wouldn't buy one if it gave me a hundred miles per gallon.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> And the sweet old battleaxe for Burger King- "WHERE`S THE BEEF?!"


That was Wendy's....


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Tampon and douche commercials.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

those stupid etrade talking baby commericals.... so stupid


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Old navy ... target... any commercial that exploits kids ...
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Any place I use to work at .... dicks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I'll start these off with ALL the Time Warner U-verse Internet ads with the kids in them!


Dude I hate those stupid ads... back in my day.. are you kidding me kids that think other kids have it easy cause their internets faster... 
I wish.I could write their commercials I'd guarantee a way way better ad

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Do all you guys love the bass pro shops commercial with bill dance.. when they fish the aquarium at the store cause they...know a Guy.. hahaha lmao

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

jlami said:


> The purpose of a commercial is to generate name recognition for a company or product. The fact that we have mentioned these commercials shows that they have done exactly what they are supposed to do. Annoying our not we remember them.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That does not translate into buying their products.

Same as phone solicitors and mail campaigns..........just because they bombard you with their crap means you will buy their goods?????

I am not saying you fit into that category but too bad that many people cannot think for themselves and do their own due diligence before making important and or expensive purchases.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

That stupid earwax vacuum thing where the two guys shown using q-tips yelp in pain right after sticking the qtips in their ears... And that terrible Pepsi commercial with drew brees singing badly. Hate that one lol


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

OSUdaddy said:


> That does not translate into buying their products.
> 
> Same as phone solicitors and mail campaigns..........just because they bombard you with their crap means you will buy their goods?????
> 
> I am not saying you fit into that category but too bad that many people cannot think for themselves and do their own due diligence before making important and or expensive purchases.


Well you are wrong, it creates name recognition, top of mind awareness if you will. The commercial placed their product or services in the front of your brain. Come time you need those services or products, the majority of the time a consumer will turn to that company with the annoying ad because that is who comes to mind first.

McDonald's is a perfect example of this. Historically some of the most annoying, far fetched commercials around, but when you need a quick cheap meal 7 out of 10 times a consumer will turn to the arches opposed to BK, Wendys or another fast food chain. Not because the food is good, cheaper or a better value. We all agree it sucks, the portions are minimal and the food itself has barely become ingestable only due to a tolerance built by a lifetime of repeated consumption. But we all know the slogans, mascots and catch phrases. 

Why is this you might ask? Simple marketing. You can not escape McDonalds advertising... Every where you go, everything you watch, everything you listen to, you are exposed to an average of 20-30 McDonald's commercials a day and don't even realize it. 
Before you argue the point ask yourself how many McD's billboards do you pass on a trip to say the supermarket or work? Now factor in radio ads, newspaper ads, online ads, television, etc.

That is why those annoying ads work, we may all hate 877-cash-now commercials, but if we ever need their services we will turn to them quicker than they can write us a check and buy us out of a structured settlement or annuity.

Ironically, I sell advertising for a living, over the telephone.(telemarketing) I have been since I was 14. Make a fair living for a single income family of 5, and don't work very hard at all most of the year. I will talk to a guy on monday who will cuss me out and hang up on me in mid conversation... all too often I will call him back on Thur and act as if we have never spoken before and he is giving me payment info in less than 5 minutes. My original phone call caught him at an inconvenient time or he had no desire for my product at that time. But come Thur he was already familiar with the concept and comfortable enough to do business solely because of the seed that was planted on Mon... 
Applied Psychology, simple, old fashioned applied psychology. If you understand how the human mind works you can get almost anyone to do anything. The guys making the commercials know exactly what they are doing and again I say the fact that we are talking about their commercial on a fishing forum shows they have done one hell of a job.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

progressive with flo.. yogurt with john stamos
flex seal way to many to list


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Pretty much any Geico ad, especially the ones with the pig and the guy made of money...so stupid.

I also wish Flo would go away. Flo on Alice was hotter.



salmon king said:


> Do all you guys love the bass pro shops commercial with bill dance.. when they fish the aquarium at the store cause they...know a Guy.. hahaha lmao


I like how Bill Dance is picking out a backlash at the end...lol


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> I like how Bill Dance is picking out a backlash at the end...lol


I never noticed that before. Are you serious?
Now I can't wait to see it again. I usually fast forward through it.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

E_Lin said:


> I never noticed that before. Are you serious?
> Now I can't wait to see it again. I usually fast forward through it.


Yeah, here it is.





I also liked the State Farm one where the guy's wife caught him talking to "Jake", at three o'clock in the morning. "She sounds hideous."; "Well she's a guy...so."


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

One that cracks me up is the Ole Brooklyn Lantern.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

jlami has a point. Think of the commercials you LIKED...Coke`s "I`d like to teach the world to sing..." (Barry Mantiloe), the famous "Mean" Joe Green bruised and beat up, headed for the showers and little kid handing him a Coke was a classic, Kentucky Fried Chicken`s winning "Get a bucket of chicken..." (back when it wasn`t 1 thigh and the rest wings and drumsticks in a now 1/3rd smaller bucket; also by Barry Mantiloe), Lays Potato Chips daring you with "Betcha can`t eat just 1..." and Tootsie Pop with the all time maddeningly difficult "How many licks will it take (to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop...) THAT 1 WAS RIGGED! Farthest I EVER got was like 12...darned smart (deleted) owl...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

What about "product placement" where the commercials are built into programs or movies? 

Make a game of this: when you're watching something, look for logos and trademarks. Sometimes they're blurred out, like a school name on a shirt. (like in low-budget reality TV) Sometimes someone will have something like a beverage or an electronic device - so, do they hide the label or do they have it turned perfectly to the camera? 

It goes way back. Look at something like _Diamonds are Forever_ or _Goldfinger_ and everybody's driving a Ford. 











Or, in Mister Ed, they switched from Studebaker to Ford.










Look up Neil Young's _This Note's For You_


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The one that bugs me the most is a 2 for 1 eyeglasses commercial where the glasses frames are animated and make these obnoxious silly karate noises that annoy the heck out of me.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

at&t commercial the kids talking about shared data.. or that international delight the cop says show me your ID the woman goes boom my ID
and she says later trooper, or the same one when her tires are flat
newest one is when her and a friend try to get into a bar.. she said my ID
coffee creamer she says i'm trying to find love or something like that
the bouncer said go on in there and your little friend to


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> Yeah, here it is.


That is great! I never paid attention to it before, but I think you're right. It's Bill Dance though, so I shouldn't be too surprised about something like that.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Any of those Farmers Insurance commercials. They are dumber than they think we are. Or the ones were the food is beating the crap out of the people trying to eat it.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

That nasty skank Flo makes me sick! I change the channel.


----------



## Bluepiker (Jul 10, 2010)

Why is this even being discussed on a fishing site? Good grief


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

You getting a lot of fishing in Bluepiker? Love to hear about it.

Eddie Money must be hurting for money with his sorry butt ad.

BTW there are way too many ads now. I read somewhere that it's at an all time high. Try switching channels when one comes on, you'll just find another!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Dyer Garolfollo and Shults, JG Wentworth and the Mesothelioma ones.
> Oh yeah Im pretty sick of all the Progressive /Flo commercials too
> 
> Salmonid


+1+1+1

I have nothing against people in wheelchairs, my wifes aunt and uncle both are...BUT

The HoverRound commerical annoys me. "HoverRound takes me where I want to go, where will it send me..." I'm not sure if that guy just chills and sings that all day or what. Admittedly, I end up singing along most of the time lol.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Having posted my vote for the worst commercials ever, the best IMO is this Ragu commercial.






Parents in bed, its just 8 o'clock, that's why they taught you, you should always knock! HAHA


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

catmando said:


> The Heineken commercials. The blondes singing is like fingernails on a chalk board, and someone needs to smack the fella doing the magic tricks.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's Mette Lindbergh. She's in a hit band overseas called "The Asteroids Galaxy Tour"


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Never seen the Ragu commercial before but it is an instant classic!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Any and all Geico ads. I hate them so much that I refuse to ever give them 1 cent of my money. They could be cheaper by hundreds, and I don't care. Never doing business with those morons! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Also, Flo from Progressive is fairly popular and well liked. Nationwide tried to generate popularity for their dopey geek , and in my opinion it's a complete fail. I just want to punch the guy in the face. Plus, they look bad by obvious copying.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

little casers pizza with the clown and philips laxitaves

ricola cough drops 

delsym father coughs and daughter you can tell her's is fake when her mom points the box at her she smiles


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I think I am dying from the side effects of my medicine!The list is way too long to post here.And I'm afraid if I stop taking the meds it will spiral out of control, Oh well maybe my family can sue after I' gone


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

worst commercials i've seen lately were these : 

Commercial with the SUV full of kids and they're all singing Ozzy's Crazy Train as a family.

Car (Volkswagon?) or insurance Commercial with the dad trying to teach his kid to throw a baseball... The dad throws worse than a girl !

honorable mention to Wax Vac OWWW! and 'Mr. Diabetus' (check your blood sugar, and check it often - guy!)


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Just saw another one I really hate. Its that phone one where the guy asks the focus group of little kids if "bigger" is better. Of course all the kids agree. *LIES!!! *I'll bet if you asked those same kids if they would rather have a bigger monster chasing them or a smaller one, they would give a different answer.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Maybe it's the repetition more than the commercial? I get tired of the same one over and over again.

When I worked at WKBN we never ran two similar spots back to back. For instance two car spots for different dealers. Now I've seen a spot for a medication followed by an attorney spot suing the same medication. Money sure talks these days.


----------

